# siamo fritti....



## lizzie86

Hola....yo tengo que hacer una traduccion del italiano al español de la expresion "siamo fritti" en el sentido de "siamo spacciati".....alguien sabe decirme como puedo traducirla?


----------



## rocamadour

lizzie86 said:


> Hola....yo tengo que hacer una traduccion del italiano al español de la expresion "siamo fritti" en el sentido de "siamo spacciati".....alguien sabe decirme como puedo traducirla?


 
Ciao lizzie, benvenuto/a! 
Forse *estamos perdidos*?
Meglio però aspettare qualche madrelingua...


----------



## 0scar

_*estamos fritos*_


----------



## Neuromante

También:
Estamos listos.
Pero pudiendo hacer una traducción literal. No sé el grado de dureza del término en italiano. *Listos* es más suave mientras que *fritos* es más fatalista


----------



## lizzie86

Muchas gracias!!!!!
questa espressione mi serviva per un articolo in cui si parlava della terra....questo è il titolo che vuole significare sia "siamo fritti" perche la terra si sta surriscaldando,sia perche siamo spacciati.....quindi se voglio dare questo doppio significato è meglio usare "estamos fritos"?


----------



## traduttrice

*Estamos en el horno*, pero es muy argentina.


----------



## Sabrine07

lizzie86 said:


> Muchas gracias!!!!!
> questa espressione mi serviva per un articolo in cui si parlava della terra....questo è il titolo che vuole significare sia "siamo fritti" perché la terra si sta surriscaldando, sia perché siamo spacciati.....quindi se voglio dare questo doppio significato è meglio usare "estamos fritos"?


*estar frito*

*1. *loc. verb. coloq._ *Am*._ Hallarse en situación difícil, estar inutilizado o fracasado.


Sì, ma sappi che si usa in Sudamerica.


----------



## Neuromante

En España también se usa. Los diccionarios no son de fiar.


----------



## Nic88

Una espressione più "colorita" e volendo volgarotta potrebbe essere *nos ha merengao*

se gli admin sono d'accordo posto anche la traduzione


----------



## Rafacastellano

lizzie86 said:


> Muchas gracias!!!!!
> questa espressione mi serviva per un articolo in cui si parlava della terra....questo è il titolo che vuole significare sia "siamo fritti" perche la terra si sta surriscaldando,sia perche siamo spacciati.....quindi se voglio dare questo doppio significato è meglio usare "estamos fritos"?


Como siempre, la intención expresiva del que emite... Y la capacidad receptiva/interpretativa del que recibe el lenguaje figurado. 
Puede haber una escala según lo mal que se esté...

De mal a muy mal se me ocurre

estamos fritos,
estamos fundidos,
estamos achicharrados,
estamos quemados, muy quemados...
estamos requemados... 

Saludos


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

En México decimos 

siamo fritti
estamos fritos

siamo spacciati
estamos muertos


----------



## Lorena67

Sí, "estar frito" suena muy literal pero igual tiene sentido de que "uff, qué calor!", "qué horno", etc.


----------



## Álvaro Martínez

Opino que aquí la literalidad manda.
*¡Estamos fritos!* Es contundente y llama la atención en un caso como el que trata, y con más razón si se trata de un titular.


----------



## Mister Draken

Tal vez por influencia de los mumerosísimos inmigrantes italianos, en Argentina se usa "estar fritos" (como también, por ejemplo, "chitrulo" de _citrullo_).

Inolvidable en el caso de _Pinocho_ cuando el pescador lo quiere hacer en la sarten con otros pescaditos:

Allora il cane che, quando aveva fame davvero, non era avvezzo a lasciarsi posar mosche sul naso, si rivoltò ringhioso al pescatore, mostrandogli le sue terribili zanne.
In quel mentre si udì nella grotta una vocina fioca fioca che disse:

— Salvami, Alidoro! Se non mi salvi, son fritto!... —”


----------



## danieleferrari

¿Estamos jodidos? Emplear se emplea muy a menudo, pero evidentemente solo en ciertos contextos.


----------



## Wordiferous

"Estamos fritos" vale para "siamo fritti" sobre todo si el tema es referido al calentamiento global.



Rafacastellano said:


> Como siempre, la intención expresiva del que emite... Y la capacidad receptiva/interpretativa del que recibe el lenguaje figurado.
> Puede haber una escala según lo mal que se esté...
> 
> De mal a muy mal se me ocurre
> 
> estamos fritos,
> estamos fundidos,
> estamos achicharrados,
> estamos quemados, muy quemados...
> estamos requemados...
> 
> Saludos


Hecho talco, hecho mierda...scusa eh.

E se ti riferisci a qualcuno, oppure a te stesso, si potrebbe dire: Se hizo pedazos, lo partieron por el eje, lo partieron en dos, no dijo ni pío. 
Gracias



Wordiferous said:


> E se ti riferisci a qualcuno, oppure a te stesso, si potrebbe dire: Se hizo pedazos, lo partieron por el eje, lo partieron en dos, no dijo ni pío.
> Gracias


Le hicieron un número 8


----------

